# Need a composer name/nickname!



## FatLord

Hello guys 

I just found this website and right when I reached the home page, I felt that I was really into my element here! First of all I'll briefly introduce myself with keywords (it's faster this way).

-Name: Pierre-Olivier Leroux
-Age: 16
-Country: Canada
-First language: French from Quebec Province (yes, it's different than French from France)
-Interests: Shotokan Karate, politics, travelling, advanced computing, and of course... Music!!
-Instruments: piano, synthesizer, Digital Audio Workstations (DAW), guitars (all of them), electric bass and taiko drums.
-Music styles: hardcore metal/metalcore, orchestral music "Epic soundtrack" genre. --> Don't know what is it? Take a look here and feel the goose bumps: 




So tonight I'm writing this post in order to find myself a composer name. Epic-styled orchestral composers usually find themselves evocative names, like "Two Steps From Hell", "Xiphon Audio", "AudioMachine", etc or just take their names and modify them like "John Dreamer", "Jeremy Soul", etc.

Here I found some ideas you guys can look at and vote for the best one (try to visualize it on top of a epic soundtrack youtube video or in the title an album cover). So here they are:

-Sirius V
-Sirius Projekt
-War Notes (War Notes Music?)
-Pierre-Olivier Leroux (lol)
-Oraculum/The Oraculum
-Sound Traveller
-Imaginarium
-Sound Warrior

and... that's pretty much it. I am usually a quite creative person but for this one I am totally confused. It will be something that will follow me, something that is a part of my trademark.

Any opinions on this? Which one do you find the best? Any modifications or new names to propose?

Thank you very much everyone. Your contribution to this thread will be greatly appreciated 

***-Peo


----------



## Cosmos

Well a "composer name" is just the name of the composer, i.e. your real name. What you're looking for is a stage name. And I think Two Steps From Hell writes mostly symphonic metal and incidental music (incidental music being original soundtracks for video games, TV shows, and movies)

As for a stage name (for lack of a better word), you should think of something that sounds cool, catchy, or maybe use a phrase that you really like, something that comes from a quote perhaps? The possibilities are endless. That's what makes it fun and creative. Good luck!

Also, I like Sirius Projekt


----------



## Crudblud

Pol Potpourri


----------



## StevenOBrien

> Pierre-Olivier Leroux


But your actual name sounds exactly like the typical name of a great classical composer! Just use that!

Not only do you have three names, but you also have an uncommon and exotic sounding (if you're not French-speaking, at least) surname! Use them!


----------



## pluhagr

i like FatLord. .


----------



## maestro57

Bienvenue! Puisque vous avez une liste de noms que vous aimeriez nous de choisir, j'aime bien Sirius Projekt.


----------

